# cannot convert from int to boolean



## Conax (24. Nov 2011)

```
import java.io.*;

public class rechner
{
 public static void main(String[] args)
 {
  
  System.out.println("**************************");
  System.out.println("******Taschenrechner******");
  System.out.println("**************************");
  System.out.println("*Rechenopperationen:     *");
  System.out.println("*(1)addieren             *");
  System.out.println("*(2)subtrahieren         *");
  System.out.println("*(3)multiplizieren       *");
  System.out.println("*(4)dividieren           *");
  System.out.println("**************************");
  
  System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die erste Zahl ein");

  BufferedReader stdin = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader( System.in )); 
  
  System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die erste Zahl ein");
  
  int variable;
  String eingabe = stdin.readLine();
  variable = Integer.parseInt(eingabe);

  System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die zweite Zahl ein");

  int variable1;
  String eingabe1 = stdin.readLine();
  variable1 = Integer.parseInt(eingabe);

  System.out.println("Bitte Rechenoperation eingeben");
  int variable2;
  String eingabe2 = stdin.readLine();
  variable2 = Integer.parseInt(eingabe);

  if (variable2= 1)
  {
   System.out.println(variable+variable1);
  }
  else if (variable2= 2)
  {
   System.out.println(variable-variable1);
  }
  else if (variable2= 3)
  {
   System.out.println(variable*variable1);
  }
  else if (variable2= 4)
  {
   System.out.println(variable/variable1);
  }
  else
  {
   System.out.println("Fehler bitte Programm neu starten!");
  }
 }
}
```

Irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so wie ich es mir gedacht habe und ich habe keinen Plan warum.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Nov 2011)

```
if (variable2= 1)
```
Vergleicht wird mit 
	
	
	
	





```
==
```


----------



## passi (24. Nov 2011)

Zudem beginnen Klassennamen immer mit einem Großbuchstaben!
Hier sind noch ein paar Fehler:

```
int variable1;
  String eingabe1 = stdin.readLine();
  variable1 = Integer.parseInt(eingabe);

  System.out.println("Bitte Rechenoperation eingeben");
  int variable2;
  String eingabe2 = stdin.readLine();
  variable2 = Integer.parseInt(eingabe);
```

Wenn du schon copy/paste machst, solltest du auch darauf achten, dass die richtigen Parameter angegeben werden! Du willst der Variablen variable1 doch bestimmt nicht eingabe übergeben oder!? 

Noch etwas: Die Zeile 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die erste Zahl ein");
```
wird zweimal ausgegeben!

Gruß 

passi


----------



## Conax (25. Nov 2011)

vielen dank. 

so läuft es


```
import java.io.*;

public class rechner
{
 public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException
 {
  
  System.out.println("**************************");
  System.out.println("******Taschenrechner******");
  System.out.println("**************************");
  System.out.println("*Rechenopperationen:     *");
  System.out.println("*(1)addieren             *");
  System.out.println("*(2)subtrahieren         *");
  System.out.println("*(3)multiplizieren       *");
  System.out.println("*(4)dividieren           *");
  System.out.println("**************************");
  
  System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die erste Zahl ein");

  BufferedReader stdin = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader( System.in )); 
  
  int variable;
  String eingabe = stdin.readLine();
  variable = Integer.parseInt(eingabe);

  System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die zweite Zahl ein");

  int variable1;
  String eingabe1 = stdin.readLine();
  variable1 = Integer.parseInt(eingabe1);
  
  System.out.println("Bitte Rechenoperation eingeben");
  int variable2;
  String eingabe2 = stdin.readLine();
  variable2 = Integer.parseInt(eingabe2);

  if (variable2== 1)
  {
   System.out.println("Das Ergebnis ist: "+(variable+variable1));
  }
  else if (variable2== 2)
  {
   System.out.println("Das Ergebnis ist: "+(variable-variable1));
  }
  else if (variable2== 3)
  {
   System.out.println("Das Ergebnis ist: "+(variable*variable1));
  }
  else if (variable2== 4)
  {
   System.out.println("Das Ergebnis ist: "+(variable/variable1));
  }
  else
  {
   System.out.println("Fehler bitte Programm neu starten!");
  }
 }
}
```

Ich hatte auch das throws IOException vergessen


----------

